#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-23
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ishwon  and others
<Kilos> hopefully end of this month ill have the ubuntu africa site up and running
<Kilos> the clever guys doing the building are just rather busy so its taking a while
<ishwon> That's great news Kilos. Let me know if you need some help.
<ishwon> I might be able to help with some writing :-)
<Kilos> will do ty ishwon  hows youre planning for your event going
<Kilos> can  you do bzr
<Kilos> and python 3 . im looking for someone to rewrite our python 2 bot in python 3
<Kilos> wb R0ok_
<ishwon> Hopefully I'll be meeting some folks to plan ahead for the event.
<Kilos> getting peeps together is hard work
<ishwon> I don't write that much python. Otherwise I could help with it.
<ishwon> Yeah. It takes a lot to motivate people.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill find someone that has time to rewrite it. the switch to python 3 has messed up a bot we have been using for years
<Kilos> still runs on old servers though so thats good
<ishwon> with the new syntax, i can understand.
<ishwon> did you try 2to3?
<Kilos> i think we looked at it
<ishwon> okay
<ishwon> it doesn't do the whole job but gives a good indication
<Kilos> the problem is the time
<Kilos> none of our python guys have the time to rewrite a whole bot
<Kilos> the bot was written years ago by our guys and now they have been stolen by silicon valley and dont have time to maintain it anymore
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Kilos> ibid
<Kilos> hi Padroni
<Padroni> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-24
<ishwon> Good morning Africa :-)
<nlsthzn> hello africa, tell me how you doin?
<elacheche> Hey boys :) :)
<elacheche> Kilos, you're not on twitter I think → https://twitter.com/IshSookun/status/580334918573621249
<Kilos> hahaha elacheche  i dont like tweeting so only go there at odd occasions
<Kilos> but im always here
<ishwon> I didn't like twitter either but since last year I got used to it.
<ishwon> It helps in spreading the word about events.
<ishwon> Just as Facebook does.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont like facebook either
<ishwon> haha xD
<Kilos> i like irc.
<Kilos> you tweeters can use those tools to get more peeps to #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> there now you see who i am on the tweet place
<Kilos> we still have 10 more countries to get connected to
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro  ive done list and tweet place reminders
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> you guys are welcome to join us for our monthly meeting tonight on #ubuntu-za at 20.30 gmt +2
<Kilos> ishwon  elacheche  ^^
<elacheche> Kilos, if I'll be online you'll find me there (using an other nickname on other machine) :) we stop doing monthly meetings since I don't remember where.. :'(
<Kilos> lol. naughty
<Kilos> just identify yourself to me elacheche
<elacheche> I'll be elacheche_anis or ubuntiste-msakni :) :D
<elacheche> otherwise I'll be sleeping :'('
<Kilos> lol thats why all the locos are falling down, you peeps sleep too much
<elacheche> :'( :'( I know am guilty
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-25
<ishwon> well... well... good morning africa :-)
<ishwon> sorry folks, couldn't join you last night.
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hey guys!
<elacheche> This may be off-topic, but maybe someone did it before → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/580674804350603264
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> we dont have a topic here
<Kilos> stickyboy  what you got hidden in the git place for this ^^
<elacheche> The main topic is "Ubuntu based discussions" :D
<Kilos> iptables are part of ubuntu
<Kilos> but all linux is welcome here
<Kilos> some of the lug guys are pretty clued up
<elacheche> :) Actually I'm planning to migrate from a Linux based GW server (Endian FW) to a BSD one (pfSense).. I have almost 700 rules in my iptables on efw, pfSense uses pf as firwall so I need to find a way to automate this thing :D otherwise I'll keep the weekend trying to script this ..
<Kilos> lol good luck
<elacheche> thx
<stickyboy> Kilos: Git?
<Kilos> there where you keep your stuff man , github
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yeah, what about it? I didn't get the contenxt. :D
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/580674804350603264
<elacheche> stickyboy, Hello from Tunisia :D
<Kilos> hmm... too much rap has slowed him down looks like
<stickyboy> elacheche: Hi :D
<stickyboy> Man, it's hot in Nairobi.
<stickyboy> Goddddddd.
<stickyboy> elacheche: I've never used pf so I don't really know. :D
<elacheche> thanks anyway stickyboy :) :D
<inetpro> elacheche: that sounds like an interesting challenge
 * inetpro unfortunately don't have an answer to that
<inetpro> let us know when you find the solution
<elacheche> inetpro, that's for sure :) if can't find someone did this, I'll analyse and understand my iptables-save outputs (700 lines :D) and master the pf config then findout a way o script the migration..
<stickyboy> I'm all about vimdiff... but when I have X11 I prefer meld. :D
<stickyboy> inetpro: Do you know how to use vimdiff?
<inetpro> stickyboy: I like kompare actually
<stickyboy> inetpro: Ah, I'm alergic to Qt.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Do you know anything about Infiniband?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-26
<ishwon> Hello African Geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi Jacques_StrY
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<Kilos> ive only found 8 out of 18
<Jacques_StrY> I'll start searchign
<Jacques_StrY> searching*
<Kilos> the others dont even answer emails
<Jacques_StrY> Will let you know once I get some replies
<Kilos> ty Jacques_StrY
<Jacques_StrY> Who is Ubuntu CI?
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> oh my gotta find another link
<Kilos> spotty  google ubuntu-ci
<spotty> Kilos: "Ubuntu CI Dashboard: Ubuntu Quality Key Performance Indicators" http://ci.ubuntu.com/ :: "Ubuntu CI | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal" http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cotedivoire/ :: "Ubuntu CI Dashboard in Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/qa-dashboard :: "Installing Jenkins on Ubuntu - Jenkins - Jenkins Wiki" https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu :: "How To Install and Use Jenkins on Ubuntu 12.04 | Digit…
<Kilos> cotedivoire
<Kilos> i dont know if its easier to join them first and then wake them up
<Kilos> spotty is maaz's younger brother
<Jacques_StrY> I see
<Jacques_StrY> Did not know that country exists >.<
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> they even have a soccer team
<Kilos> but no buntu peeps active
<Kilos> sigh
<Jacques_StrY> You have reached your quota for directly contacting other Launchpad users.
<Kilos> looks like ya
<Kilos> there are some of them that dont answer like namibia
<Kilos> EvilDMP  dont you want to wake up them linux users you found in you travels
<Kilos> especially the buntu ones
<Kilos> one popped in for ten minutes then disappeared again
<Kilos> s/you/your
<Kilos> EvilDMP  is in the uk Jacques_StrY
<Jacques_StrY> I see
<Kilos> does funny stuffs
<Kilos> but does promos in africa
<Jacques_StrY> Sounds like quite the interesting guy
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> oh Jacques_StrY  i have some of the guys on that top west coast, and they said they will find the others but time is a prob with everyone
<Jacques_StrY> jaja
<EvilDMP> Kilos: they seem to have been a bit quiet lately indeed
<Kilos> lol yeah they are making things difficult
<Jacques_StrY> Benin group replied to me on FB
<Jacques_StrY> Asked them to join us on irc
<Jacques_StrY> Welcome
<okobsamoht> Hi!
<Kilos> hi okobsamoht
<Kilos> cool Jacques_StrY  well done
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  did you explain the project to them
<Jacques_StrY> Only mentioned it
<Jacques_StrY> Can I give you the honors?
<Kilos> nono im tired already ive been doing this for months
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Jacques_StrY> Well it's good to have you with us here okobsamoht!
<okobsamoht> thanks!
<Kilos> yes, please make it a permanent place to be on
<Jacques_StrY> We are currently busy connecting the various Ubuntu LOCO's in Africa
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar
<Kilos> hi ishwon
<Jacques_StrY> This way we can provide better support both to other LOCO's and to the community
<okobsamoht> ok
<Jacques_StrY> This is also a way for us to help the different LOCO's to get their different services (website, IRC etc.) up and running.
<okobsamoht> i can see Ubuntu Benin is missing. How to change that?
<Kilos> okobsamoht  you can edit the wiki page and fill in your info
<Kilos> would also be great if you can bring more members here and even invite surrounding countries too
<Jacques_StrY> the more members we can get here the better we can help each other
<Jacques_StrY> and the more fun the community becomes :)
<Kilos> okobsamoht  we even have the nairobilug guys here so all linux help gets better
<Kilos> all lugs are welcome to join us as well
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  ishwon  is in mauritius
<Kilos> and elacheche  is in tunisia
<Jacques_StrY> Good to meet you all
<Kilos> oh cyrilb  also in mauritius
<cyrilb> hi
<Jacques_StrY> Hi :)
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  okobsamoht  might need help editing the wiki page
<Kilos> okobsamoht  shout if you need help
<okobsamoht> DONE!
<okobsamoht> no problem!
<Kilos> cool ty okobsamoht
<Kilos> will you spread  the word for us please
<Kilos> we still have 9 more to find and revive
<okobsamoht> sure!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  heres a nice map http://pbrd.co/1BrmY3p
<Kilos> wb stickyboy
<Kilos> you getting ready to go?
<Kilos> major job connecting everyone
<Kilos> will be an ubuntu first  for a continent thats not an island like the uk
<Kilos> wb kenju254  what are you guys breaking?
<Jacques_StrY> thanks kilos
<elacheche> Hey boys :D
<Jacques_StrY> Hi
<Kilos> elacheche  where has neo31 disappeared to?
<Kilos> tunisians have too many holidays i think
<elacheche> l000l Kilos.. I have no idea :/ think he's busy @work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-27
<Kilos> morning africa peeps
<saoungoumi> .
<Kilos> hi saoungoumi
<saoungoumi> hi
<saoungoumi> happy to read you today
<Kilos> i am here all day every day
<saoungoumi> let me think that all is right here!?
<saoungoumi> cool
<Kilos> yes we found a ubuntu user in benin yesterday
<Kilos> how many have you found that will join us saoungoumi  ?
<Kilos> i want africa alive
<saoungoumi> i can propos to all my students (NIT: Ngaoundéré Institut of Technologies)  join us
<Kilos> yes do that that will be good ty
<saoungoumi> ok
<Kilos> and ask them if the have contacts in surrounding african countries
<Kilos> all linux users are welcome here
<Kilos> saoungoumi  are you at a university or college?
<saoungoumi> university
<Kilos> aha dont universities have contact with unuiversities in surrounding countries?
<Kilos> sorry for the typo
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-28
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi saoungoumi_
<saoungoumi_> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2017-03-27
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<theShirbiny> Hello Kilos :)
<elacheche> Morning Africa Kilos theShirbiny & others
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-02
<chris32> zipper: HEY
<chris32> I FOUND YOU ZIPPER
<chris32> zipper: join back sometime. i like talking with you
#ubuntu-africa 2018-03-31
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2019-03-29
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
